# Breed guesses: GO



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Very short double coat, pretty course, water resistant. Smells houndy. About 40 pounds. Tail is really labbish, rest, not so much.GO.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I vote GSD/hound mix. Or lab/hound.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

I am sure there is some hound, but I am trying to figure out what. Pretty sure no GSD, no even remotely GSD traits. What I am trying to figure out is what kind of hound, since she is so small and dainty, but she doesn't have the look of most smaller hounds. It is a friend's dog who I have been working with for the last few weeks.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Beagle/rottweiler mix. Do you have a better side picture of him? I don't know why but sometimes it helps.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a good profile, but it's really blurry and that makes me sad! Here ya go.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks similar to this dog..who is lab/rottweiler mix


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Do I see dew claws on the back legs? That might be illuminating, though I'm not personally sure what breeds tend to have them.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

PackMomma said:


> It looks similar to this dog..who is lab/rottweiler mix
> 
> View attachment 35010


I think a lab rottweiler would be a little over 40lbs. I know a few labs that were down in the high 40-50 range but with the rottweiler mixed in wouldn't the weight be more around the 60-80 range?


----------



## naterfi (Jul 6, 2012)

I was wondering if the thundershirt actually works? whats your experience?


----------



## gspcrazy (Feb 6, 2012)

Beagle/Rottie. Though he didn't get any ears from the beagle. But that was my immediate impression.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> I think a lab rottweiler would be a little over 40lbs. I know a few labs that were down in the high 40-50 range but with the rottweiler mixed in wouldn't the weight be more around the 60-80 range?


Yeah, size is off.. didn't say that was what I thought it was just figured they look strikingly similar. I've seen very small rotties though. This is actually strange, but I was walking my dogs lastnight and saw another dog that looked just like this one, thinking about this thread I stopped the couple to ask what the mix was, and to their best of their knowledge they said it was a lab/rottie too, but it wasn't a very big dog, probably a bit bigger than 40 lbs.

I suppose its possible it could be a heinz 57 mutt with maybe some lab, rottie and beagle or something to that extent. It looks very similar to a lot of rottie/lab mixes, just the sizing is a bit off.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

She's got big ol' dangly dewclaws. She is also really dainty and delecate, and even though I agree that looks are right for a lab/rott, I don't think either of those breeds fits her daintyness or personality. I've seen lots of rotts with those dangly dewclaws though. Maybe she's a lab/beagle mixed with rott, who knows!

I have had great luck with the thundershirts, and it fit her problems perfectly. She has just generalized anxiety... Always a bit worried, always suspicious, always nervous. The fourth of july party was the first time I saw her wearing it. They have a lot of parties, but they're quiet parties and it's a HUGE house, so normally she just hides upstairs. This time, she wanted to be down with the people; Still didn't want to interact with strangers, but she loomed around and investigated the hole time. Even got relaxed enough to nap on the hammock and beg for some lamb scraps at the grill. With my boy, who get's more 'worked up' than anxious; He becomes fixated on an idea and starts pacing and whining excessively until it comes to front, it's helped him to give it up and go back to normal life. Frisbee under the fridge? Ah well, go find another one instead.


----------

